# Hilfe bei einem BB Code formatierer



## 4thdimension (17. Nov 2012)

Hallo!
Ich bin ein Anfänger der Privat (übers Internet) JAVA Programmieren lernt.

Ich will was ganz spezielles Programmieren denke ich.
Und zwar einen Formatierer der einen Text umwandelt in einen BB Code text.

Denke ich weiß schon wie ich dort hin komme, hab nur ein paar Probleme:

Wie bekomme ich es hin zb., 
	
	
	
	





```
[b]*[/b]
```
 in einen Text einzufügen
Und wie kann ich die "Wörter" herausfiltern? (Wollte eine fixe Matrize schreiben)

Will das fur ein Spiel Programmieren wo die zu Formatierenen Texte immer gleich sind.

Bin ein Tüftler, der erstmal nur einen schups in die richtige Richtung braucht.

Danke erstmal.
4th

Bin auch dankbar für jeden anderen Tipp.


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Nov 2012)

In welche Form Text möchtest du BBCode-Tags


4thdimension hat gesagt.:


> in einen Text einzufügen


Hast du eine Textdatei, oder das ganze bereits in einem Texteditor (JTextArea o.ä.)?


----------



## 4thdimension (19. Nov 2012)

Will das von einem TextFeld übernehmen da es nur so lange angezeigt werden muss, bis es Kopiert wurde.


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Nov 2012)

Du willst die in ein Textfeld eingegebenen BBCodes auslesen? Und dann?
In eine Textdatei einfügen, oder wie? Wie dann weiter?


----------



## 4thdimension (19. Nov 2012)

Nein!

Ich kopiere einen Textaus dem net:

Text
Text Text
Text (123|123) K12
.
.
.

Kopiere ihn in ein Textfeld einfügen.
Dann durch klick auf einen Button soll sowas rauskommen:


```
[b]Text[/b]
[b]Text[/b] Text
[coord](123|123)[/coord]
```
.
.
.

rauskommen.

Ich weiß jetz nicht wie ich eine [ als text ausgebe oder soger den halben (*) BB Code.
Und wie ich dein Wort auswähle.

Wenns Hilft, hab eine Exel die aber nicht alles kann, genauer letzte Text (123|123) K12.
Ach ja und wie erstelle ich die exe?
Arbeite zur zeit mit Netbeans 7.1.1 deutsch, das ich mal weiß was was ist.

Ich bin Browserspieler und es gibt keine Formatierer die ich will, also selber machen. 

Vorlaufiges Layout:






Da sollen noch Register Seiten dazu, dass aber später. 
Will ja auch was zum lernen haben, darum ist es ausbaufähig.*


----------

